# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Kush e zbuloi kompjuterin me të vërtetë?

## fegi

Nga Matt Peckham , më 2011-11-11 
Nëse dikush ju ka shfaqur dhe ju ka pyetur “Kush e ka zbuluar kompjuterin”, si përgjigjeni ju? Bill Gates? Steve Jobs? Al Gore? Apo thoni se jeni më të thellë në histori dhe përgjigjeni me emra si Alan Turing? Konrad Zuse? Turing është personi që në vitin 1930, ka vënë gurëthemelin për shkencën kompjuterike, kurse Zuse, në pothuajse të njëjtën kohë, ka krijuar diçka të quajtur “Z1”, dhe që në përgjithësi njihet si “kompjuteri i parë miqësor i programueshëm”.
Dhe pavarësisht kësaj që të gjithë emrat e përmendur mund të jenë të gabuar,  varësisht prej asaj se çfarë do të sjelli në skenë rezultatet e një ekipi hulumtues nga Britania dhe miliona dollarët e tyre të investuar në këtë gjë gjatë dekadës së ardhshme.

Pyetja e ekipit, e nisur nga New York Times: “A e ka zbuluar një matematicient ekscentrik me emrin Charles Babbage, kompjuterin e parë të programueshëm në vitin 1830, një qind vjet para se ideja e tij të jetë vënë në vepër në formën moderne nga Alan Turing?”

Charles Babbage? Ai është lindur në vitin 1791, dhe ka vdekur në vitin 1871?Kush ka tentuar të krijojë diçka të quajtur “Motori Diferencues” gjatë gjysmës së parë të shekullit të nëntëmbëdhjetë, një lloj kalkulatori mekanik të dizajnuar për të llogaritur bashkësi të ndryshme të numrave? Disa thonë se ai, e jo Turing apo Zune, është baba i vërtetë i kompjuterit modern.

Unë kam punuar për një kompani që ka pasur emrin e tij në vitin 1994. Babbages, zinxhiri i qendrave tregtare që më vonë u bashkua me Software Etc. Dhe para se kompania amë të bankrotoj, ajo ishte marr nga Leonard Riggio prej Barnes & Noble’s, dhe më vonë iu bashkua rrjetit ekzistues të GameStop. Më kujtohet sesi dyqani jonë ka pasur një pllakat të agjentë në pjesën e përparme të saj ku shkruante Babbages dhe një përshkrim shpjegues që detajonte se kush ishte ai dhe pse një emër i tillë i çuditshëm përshtatej me një dyqan që në atë kohë, shiste kryesisht produkte me bazë në PC.



Babbage kurrë nuk ndërtoi “Motorin Diferencues” – një kalkulator mekanik me mijëra pjesë – për shkak të kostove të jashtëzakonshme dhe mosmarrëveshjeve politike, por novatori la si trashëgimi planet e tija për tu kompletuar, dhe në vitin 1991, Muzeu Shkencor në Londër në fakt e ndërtoi atë (pjesa e printimit u përfundua në vitin 2000). Dhe siç është pritur, kalkulatori punon.

Por Motori Diferencues mund të bënte vetëm kalkulime rutinë dhe nuk ishte në gjendje të kontrolloj rezultatet për të ndryshuar rrugën. Babbage si rezultat i kësaj kishte plane më të mëdha për të krijuar diçka të quajtur “Motor Analitik”, një makinë monstrume me madhësinë e një dhome dhe me CPU’n e vet, memorien dhe me aftësinë për tu programuar me kartelat shpuese, të cilën ai e imagjinoi për nuk e ndërtoi asnjëherë përtej një cope testuese, para se të vdes. Problemi: Aty ku planet e Motorit Diferencues ishin përfunduar, ato për Motorin Analitik ishin ende në përpunim e sipër.

Muzeu Shkencor në Londër, që planifikon të ndërtojë Motorin Analitik të Babbages , një shekull e gjysmë më vonë, është duke planifikuar të sjellë online edhe planet në lidhje me të gjatë vitit të ardhshëm ku edhe të tjerët mund të vendosin mendimet e tyre. Një prej pyetjeve kryesore që projekti dëshiron ta përgjigj është nëse Babbage do të kishte qenë në gjendje ta ndërtojë tërë Motorin.

Nëse përgjigja është po, “kjo do të mund të sfidojë besimin akademik se Alan Turing, jo Babbage, ka dizajnuar kompjuterin e parë për përdorim të përgjithshëm. Dhe gjersa pyetja në ditët e sotme është ende tërësisht akademike, ndërtimi i makinës, duke supozuar se është i mundshëm, do të vërtetojë disa gjëra fascinuese”PC world Albanian

----------


## xfiles

Eshte e kote ti veme nje emer shpikjes se kompjuterit, ai nuk u shpik sot per neser, jane dashur shume njohuri te kombinuara dhe zbulim pas zbulimi qe te arrinte formen qe ka sot duke nisur qe prej atij qe shpiku matematiken.
Pra shpikesit jane shume, sejcili me kontributin e vet unik.

Sidoqofte ne historikun e kompjuterave me sa mbaj mend une qe ne gjimnaz e kane permendur edhe Babbage si nder pioneret e pare qe tentoi te krijonte makine llogaritese mekanike, nuk ia kane mohuar ndonjehere meriten qe i takon.
Po ndoshta ky artikulli me siper eshte per ate brezin e ri qe njeh vetem steve jobsin e bill gatsin.

----------


## brandon

Pa dyshim meritat e revolucionit informatik i takojne Alan Turing .
Gjate luftes se dyte boterore , rezultatet e Turing ne dekriptimin e informacionit , ndihmuan me padyshim ne shpetimin e mijerave jeteve , dhe per merite te Turing qe ndryshoi rezultati i luftes se boterore ne favor te aleateve. Aleatet nuk ishin ne gjendje te deshifronin kodin e komunikimit nazist te prodhuar nga makina famoze Enigma . Fale Turing u ndertua nje makine , "bomba" me rreth 200 ekzemplare ku mund te deshifroheshin informazionet e kriptuara te nazisteve .
Sa per internetin besoj qe besoj se meritat e para i takojne Gauss-it

----------


## xfiles

Per internetin pse thua qe i takojne Gausit?
Une do thoja qe i takon Fourier dhe Laplasit per transformimet perkatese qe kane shpikur qe kane revolucionalizuar elektroniken dhe telekomunikacionin. Pa Laplase dhe Fourier lamtumire teori sinjali dhe zgjidhje te qarqeve elektronike komplekse.

----------


## brandon

Internetin ne fazen e tij "primitive", telegrafin. Tashe Gauss- pasi ishte ai qe i dha Weber-it ,bazen teorike per shpikjen e telegrafit duke shfrytezuar elektromagnetizimin per komunikimin ne distance, nepermjet nje linje telegrafike nga observatori i Gauss ,ne laboratorin e Webe, ku shkembenin mesazhe.
Sa per sigurine e internetit ( blerjet on line) eshte merite e vetme e Gauss-(shpikja e oreve llogaritese). Keshtu qe Gauss dhe Weber, dhe pse distanca qe na ndan nga ta mund te jete disi e larget, mund te quhen gjyshat e internetit ,e-business, e-mail.

----------


## davidd

ca Bill Gates aman, ai eshte nje tip qe e ka ven qeverija amerikane ne kryeje sa per te then qe ja eshte kompani private dhe kaq si pune ketij te anglis, richard brandson. qeverija amerikane e ka zbukuar dhe e ka perdorur kompjuterin te pakten 50 vjet para se ta mirrte vesh bota. eshte si pune atyre UFO-ve qe i perdor bota perendimore per te friksuar njerezit, me nje fjal, qeverit perendimore kan nje teknologji shum here me te zvilluar se cfare njerezit shohin sot, ka mundesi qe jan aty ke 50 vjet para.

----------


## Abrakatabra83

kush e ka zbuluar kompjuterin... zomg çfarë gazetarie s'dinë as me fol

sikur ishte kompjuteri ndonjë planet

----------


## brandon

Ne se ka nje instrument qe eshte bere simbol i epokes sone teknologjike ,ai eshte kompjuteri. I mbyllur ,deri 30 vjet me pare ,ne dhoma te medhaja dhe larg masave , ne vitet 80' kompjuteri eshte bere protagonist i nje revolucioni , ku shume veta e kane ne tavoline , te tjere neper celulare dhe duket sikur nuk mund te jetohet pa kompjuter.
Tashme kompjuteri eshte nje produkt teknologjik qe ka mbi shpine nje shkence te tere. Por behet fjale per nje rast te vecante , pasi kjo shkence nuk eshte fizika apo kimia e zakonshme ( dhe pse bejne pjese ne ndertimin e kalkolatoreve), por dicka qe vjen nga antikiteti.
Per te gjetur "rrenjet" e kompjuterit  duhet perseri te kthehemi ne Greqine e vjeter dhe lexuar veprat e Aristotelit dhe stoikeve, ku kerkohet analiza e ligjeve te mendimit ne pergjithesi dhe sillogjizat ne vecanti , d m th , deduksioni i nje konkluzioni nga nje premise superiore ne nje inferiore.
Vepra qe me pas ne vitet 600' do te perbenin nje enderr per Leibniz-in nepermjet "mekanizimit te arsyetimit " ( krijimit te nje makine qe ne baze te ligjeve te mendimit te "arsyetoje" dhe kryeje veprime  llogjike njelloj sic bejne njerezit), dhe keshtu arrijme deri ne vitet 900'.
Behet fjale per nje proces te gjate , qe arriti ne formalizimin e ligjeve te mendimit nga George Boole ( Buli, kujt mund ti kujtohet Algjebra e Bulit) , Frege , dhe Betrand Rusell, ( Ky i fundit eshte personazh teper i vecante ne historine e matematikes, llogjikes , )
Por thelbi i teorise se kompjuterit ndodhet e mbyllur ne rezultatitn e arritur nr vitet 30' nga Kurt Godel: Teorema famoze e inkompletesise (jo kompletesia).
Eshte nje rezultat qe ka rrjedhime filozofike pasi na le te kuptojme qe egzistojne " te verteta te padimostrueshme " ne matematike.
Per ta bere teoremen e Godel-it me te kuptueshme , nje zoteri me emrin Alan Turing e perktheu ne "linguazh" mekanik, dhe per te bere kete perkthim shpiku nje makine , qe nuk ishte gje tjeter vecse projekti i komjuterave qe ne njohim sot.

----------


## driniluka

edhe une jam mese dakord me @xfiles pasi kompjuteri evulon nga viti ne vit, per te mos thene me shpejt.

----------


## brandon

> edhe une jam mese dakord me @xfiles pasi kompjuteri evulon nga viti ne vit, per te mos thene me shpejt.


Komjuteri nuk mund te "evoloje" me , pasi eshte pikerisht teorema e Goedel qe e "pengon" . Kompjueri qe ne sot njohim nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse " makina universale" e Turing ! Ajo qe ka ndodhur qysh pas 1945-es eshte vetem, thjesht " vendosja e pikave mbi "i"  ", e nje sipermarrje qe fillon qe nga Greqia e vjeter .
Permiresimet qe vijne me vone ,pas 45-es, nuk jane teorike ,por vetem teknologjike .Makinat behen gjithmone me te shpejta ,me te vogla,me pak te shtrenjta.
Por nga kendveshtrimi i fuqise se njehsimit ,nuk kane bere hapa perpara , pasi me shume se aq nje makine universale nuk mund te beje .
Kompjuterat e 1945 dinin te benin te gjitha gjerat qe bejne kompjuterat e sotem : d m th njehsuar funksionet e njehsueshem . 
Duket pothuaj nje loje fjalesh , por funksionet e njehsueshem sot mund te kene dhe nje definicion anasjelltas ,duke thene thjesht qe jane funksionet qe kushdo prej kompjuerave qe kemi ne tavoline jane ne gjendje te njehsojne .
Natyrisht qe ka nje "hile" , ; flasim per kompjutera sikur te ishin makina universale te Turing , makina me nje nastrso per te rregjistruar! 
Po te hedhim ne makine ,"ligjet e mendimit" , ne menyre rigoroze, duke lene menjane permajtjen e nje afirmimi (prepozicion ,ne gjuhe matematike) duke mos na intersuar shume struktura e tij , por vetem fakti, ne se eshte i VERTETE ose FALLSO,  , dhe tu japim atyre te verteta vleren 1, dhe fallso vleren 0, tu japim nje strukture matematike ,nepermjet algjerbres se Bulit, duke i perfaqsuar nepermjet veprimeve, te konjuksionit , mohimit, Mbledjes, zbrtjes , shumezimit,pjestimit , do te gjenden operacione linguistike qe u  korrespondojne atyre matematike mbi numrat! A mund te zbulohet dot te gjitha te te vertetat llogjike ?
E i njejti arsyetim mund te behet edhe per qarqet elektrike . Kalon rryme, s'kalon rryme. Kalon rryme , merr vleren 1 ( V, e vertete) , s'kalon rryme merr vleren 0 (F, fallso) . Ne fakt e thene keshtu duket pak si banale, por thelbi ketu mbeshtetet . Vec ketyre duhet edhe nje "shtypyshkonje" me nastro magnetike , per perpunimin e informacionit, por nastroja e makines se Turing eshte nje nastro e pafundme. Makinat tona ne te vertete nuk kane nje memorie qe shkon ne infinit , por vetem "potencial" infinit , pasi mund ta shperhapim sa te duam ! Keshtu qe kompjuterat jane vetem makina universale " potenciale" , por qe jane te kufizuara dhe nuk mund te bejme c te duam me to!

----------


## user010

Një profesori tonë thoshte se informatika si shkencë nuk ka baba por mama, ajo është Ada një ndihmëse/basjkëpuntore e Charless Babage. Pak a shumë të njëjtat thotë dhe wikipedia, është shumë interesant artikulli, 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada_Lovelace

sa për atë që zbuloi kompjuterin, nuk e di kujt mund ti jepet kjo arritje, thjesht njoh rolin e madh të Charless Babage.

----------

